# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  مشروع مطعم صغير

## romana

خواتي ...كيف الحال وعساكم على القوه إن شاء الله..

أنا عندي فكرة مشروع مطعم صغير على جد المبلغ اللي متوفر عندي وبصراحة زوجي من النوع المتردد وانا خوافة أكثر منه ..والمشكلة موب هني المشكلة ان نحن ضايعين ما ندري شو الأجراءات أو وين نسير ....
أنا دارسة ادارة اعمال وهو ماجستير بعد بنفس التخصص.

وين بدبي بحصل ايجارات رخيصة شوي بس فيها اقبال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المحل بسوية صغير يعني مثل كافتيريا بس بشكل غير ..

ساعدوني ارجوكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## romana

وين التاجرات وين واعيات البزنيز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ أكيد رقود وراهم بزنز موب شراتنا نقلب بالتلفزيون وهالنت من موقع طبخ لموقع موضة ...الله يستر بس حد يرد علي رد وافي.

----------


## غرااااامي

موفقة .....
بس العنوان ............ فنتك !!!

----------


## وين انت ؟

الله يوفقــج يالغلا فـ مشــروعج . . 

والصـــراحه ماعندي فكــره . . بس حلوة فكــررتج ^*

بالتــوفيــق

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> خواتي ...كيف الحال وعساكم على القوه إن شاء الله..
> 
> أنا عندي فكرة مشروع مطعم صغير على جد المبلغ اللي متوفر عندي وبصراحة زوجي من النوع المتردد وانا خوافة أكثر منه ..والمشكلة موب هني المشكلة ان نحن ضايعين ما ندري شو الأجراءات أو وين نسير ....
> أنا دارسة ادارة اعمال وهو ماجستير بعد بنفس التخصص.
> 
> وين بدبي بحصل ايجارات رخيصة شوي بس فيها اقبال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> المحل بسوية صغير يعني مثل كافتيريا بس بشكل غير ..
> 
> ساعدوني ارجوكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هلا اختي ..

انا عني بخير الحمدلله ... ربي يسلمج الغلا

غناتي عن مشروع المطعم .. سويله بالبداية دراسة جدوى و بتلاقين موضوع مثبت بالقسم فيه جميع دراسات الجدوى الموجودة بالقسم اطلعي على الرابط يمكن يفيدج غناتي ..
و لابد بالبداية من دراسة جدوى .. 
غناتي شوفي حد يعرف بالاجارات و أسعارها و خل يدلج على مكان مناسب .. لازم شخص من الامارة اللي تبين تسوين فيها المطعم ..
و شوفي اجراءات الاجار خلصيها .. و فكري بالديكور و ترتيب المطعم .. و الأهم انج تسوين لج قائمة بالمأكولات و المشروبات اللي بتوفرينها مع الصور و الاسعار .. هالشي وايد يفيد .. و بالذات اذا بتنشرين القائمة و بتسوين لج دعاية عن طريقها بتلاقين اقبال كبير ان شاء الله ..

أتمنى اني فدتج و لو بالقليل .. بالتوفيق غناتي

----------


## عمري زايد

اختي اي تي ما قصرت كفت وفت

----------


## ام/البنات

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
صارت المقاهى ف كل مكان واحد تلقين عشره فتحو يمه كل واحد ورزقه يبله الواحد يجتهد .
الله يسر ع الكل ومن ضمنكم انا

----------


## ظبيانيه ماركه

الله يوفقــج يالغلا فـ مشــروعج . . 

والصـــراحه ماعندي فكــره عن المطاعم لو شركات اوكيه بفيدج . . بس حلوة فكــررتج ^*

بالتــوفيــق

----------


## أم حمد الغايب

انصحج تسوون مشروع فالبيت يعني مشروع أكل في البيت خصصي طباخ شاطر او طباخه وسوي منيو بالاكلات ووزعيه فالنت والبيوت 
تخصصي فالاكل الخاص بالعزايم والمناسبات 
بتوفرين الايجارات ورسوم الرخص وغيرها 

بالتوفيق حبوبه ^_^

----------


## hontha

ان شاء الله يوم بتفتحين المطعم اذا حابه اسويلج حلويات فانا حاضره

----------

